# .270



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i was wondering what the max range of a .270 win is thanks


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

In almost all situations the shooter is the limiting factor. Then ammo and rifle set up. I would say for the average person 250 to 300yds. If you are willing to put in the time then you will find your max range.

I shoot with a person who uses a 270 for match shooting. That is 200, 300, and 600yds. I do not know why they shoot a 270 but they do. It is not the most used match round out there.

A picture is worth a thousand words. A Chuck Norris is worth 1 billion words.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Depends on your rifle & your skills...

I've taken two shots at big game at 420 & 424 yards by rangefinder with the 270. Both times I had every factor in my favor, a solid rest, and all the time I needed to select the point at which I took the shot. Both were center-punches...

I routinely take game at 300-375 yards with my 270. Needless to say, these shots are taken off bipods or a solid rest...

Much as I love my accurized Remington 700 LSS 270 which has been my go-to rifle for years, I suspect the Weatherby Accumark in 257 Roy I'm picking up tomorrow is going to edge it out as my long range rifle of choice...


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

> In almost all situations the shooter is the limiting factor.


i agree. i know my 270 shoots as far as im willing to shoot. for me 300yds aint to bad but anything further then that i better have alot of advantages.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

deerblazer93 said:


> i was wondering what the max range of a .270 win is thanks


It depends on angle. At 42 degrees she will really put them out there a ways. 

Maximum range for what?


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

can anyone here tell me who "wrote" the book on the 270
he is known as the FATHER of the 270


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would say at 45 degrees well over 2 miles...Hope that helps.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Jack O'Connor was known as "The Dean of Gun Writers" and had more to do with the .270's popularity than anyone else.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

catfisherman2 said:


> I would say at 45 degrees well over 2 miles...Hope that helps.


Did you know that 42 degrees is optimum? It has to do with air resistance. If you were in a vacuum 45 degrees would be optimum. It's surprising, but it makes a noticeable change in distance to impact. They did a test on the old 45/70. At 42 degrees the old slow workhorse made something (darn can't remember) 2600 yards comes to mind, but it may have been over 3000. Nothing earth shattering, but I thought you might find it interesting.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

> Did you know that 42 degrees is optimum? It has to do with air resistance. If you were in a vacuum 45 degrees would be optimum. It's surprising, but it makes a noticeable change in distance to impact. They did a test on the old 45/70. At 42 degrees the old slow workhorse made something (darn can't remember) 2600 yards comes to mind, but it may have been over 3000.


Sorry boss, not quite positive. Air resistance is very similar within a few degrees of latitude. *Change of gravity is never different* given air resistance, temperature, elevation, nor up draft of the earth's effects. I would be better apt to agree when you measure out the exact distances between the 2.981 degrees using any caliber and let us know. Sometimes you can't always believe what you see on TV


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I would suggest that the maximum "range" of a 270, if that is what you are referring to, as effective for most deer hunting, is about 300 yards. If you are proficient at that range, assuming you are a very good shooter, you could stretch beyond that distance, I might also suggest that, with the exception of very extraordinary circumstances, that you stalk much closer than 300 yards, and call your shot. Have you shot a solid 3"group at a target that is placed at 300 yards? If so you are pretty good, if not, try it...it's a blast!


----------

